# Meme battle



## Sodasats20 (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## Fatal (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## Sodasats20 (Jun 23, 2022)

Fatal said:


> View attachment 134227


Pathetic


----------



## Fatal (Jun 23, 2022)

Nothing can beat BIRB MEMES!


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jun 23, 2022)

Except for dark humor!


----------



## Fatal (Jun 23, 2022)

I know your game, I can play it too


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jun 23, 2022)

Fatal said:


> I know your game, I can play it tooView attachment 134231


Ha, I have that one!


----------



## Fatal (Jun 23, 2022)

That's good. How about this?!


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## Sodasats20 (Jun 23, 2022)

Fatal said:


> That's good. How about this?!View attachment 134233


Have that one too!


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 23, 2022)

*TRICK OR TREAT.

SMELL MY FEET.

GIVE ME SOMETHING GOOD TO EAT.*


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jun 23, 2022)

Fatal said:


> Lmao, that made me laugh alot!View attachment 134236


----------



## Fatal (Jun 23, 2022)

Oh my god yes!


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## Fatal (Jun 23, 2022)

Me when my brothers ask what those mean.


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## Sodasats20 (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## Fatal (Jun 23, 2022)

These memes....are too strong. Must fight back.


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## Fatal (Jun 23, 2022)

Lmao I didn't go to Sex Ed! We didn't have that at my school.


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## Fatal (Jun 23, 2022)

I DID THAT ONCE!


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## Fatal (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## Sodasats20 (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## Fatal (Jun 23, 2022)

My reason to live is to make my boyfriend happy.


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## Fatal (Jun 23, 2022)

Undertale reference!


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## Fatal (Jun 23, 2022)

That happened alot when I used to ride the bus.


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## Fatal (Jun 23, 2022)

THAT IS CREEPY! WHO WOULD EAT STRAIGHT UP SHREEDED CHEESE?!


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## Fatal (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## Sodasats20 (Jun 23, 2022)

That’s not even funny, it’s just wholesome


----------



## Fatal (Jun 23, 2022)

Satsuki15 said:


> That’s not even funny, it’s just wholesome


STILL! MY HEART! THATS ME AND ALL OF THE COMMUNITIES IM IN. ESPECIALLY THE FURRY FANDOM, THE LGBT COMMUNITY, AND THE OTHERKIN COMMUNITY! THEY ALL HELPED ME DURING TOUGH TIMES!


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jun 23, 2022)

(Charges dank chakra for ultimate attack)
“Umayewa, mu shindeyu”


----------



## Fatal (Jun 23, 2022)

NANI?!


----------



## Fatal (Jun 23, 2022)

I like anime, okay!


----------



## ben909 (Jun 23, 2022)

probably doing this wrong


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jun 23, 2022)

ULTIMATE ATTACK, ULTIMATE MEME BARRAGE!!!
(Gangster’s paradise plays loudly)


----------



## ben909 (Jun 23, 2022)

Satsuki15 said:


> (Charges dank chakra for ultimate attack)
> “Umayewa, mu shindeyu”


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jun 23, 2022)

ben909 said:


> View attachment 134274


Already did


----------



## ben909 (Jun 23, 2022)

Satsuki15 said:


> Already did


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jun 23, 2022)

I win, undisputed


----------



## ben909 (Jun 23, 2022)

"you can vote for yourself?!"


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jun 23, 2022)

Pirate


----------



## ben909 (Jun 23, 2022)

... has an alt account... wait 2
but already voted for someone else, still makes storm the poll joke


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jun 23, 2022)

Nani?


----------



## Fatal (Jun 23, 2022)

Satsuki15 said:


> I win, undisputed


All mighty meme lord. I shall give my crown to you.


----------



## spectralfox (Jun 23, 2022)

enters as fake voter


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jun 23, 2022)

Fatal said:


> All mighty meme lord. I shall give my crown to you.


Bow down to your king, and give offerings of Doritos and mtn.Dew


----------



## ssaannddoo (Jun 23, 2022)

cheating intensifies


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jun 23, 2022)

Haha, I’m in danger


----------



## ben909 (Jun 23, 2022)

should of had main account vote for me


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jun 24, 2022)

Hahaha, I win!!!


----------



## ben909 (Jun 24, 2022)

<insert meme of storming the poll>


----------



## CodyNorth (Jul 10, 2022)




----------

